# MPG Just got better



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not really esp with turbo can be dependent on gas used/temp and speed. I found my best MPG @ 70/75MPH


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hre in Central MA there's lots of hills. I was averaging a high of 35.7, now I'm hovering around 31 but the weather has gotten colder so that doesn't help. Man I hate hills


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Patman said:


> Not really esp with turbo can be dependent on gas used/temp and speed. I found my best MPG @ 70/75MPH


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

70MPH has always been my best not get run over by traffic and good mileage speed. 60MPH is even better but too slow to be safe. After 75MPH I notice a definite decline in economy.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The sweet spot for my car is around 68 MPH. I usually stay at 70 coming home from work but going it's 80 because ... well use your imagination lol


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> The sweet spot for my car is around 68 MPH. I usually stay at 70 coming home from work but going it's 80 because ... well use your imagination lol


Because you are excited to go to work, but in coming home?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> The sweet spot for my car is around 68 MPH. I usually stay at 70 coming home from work but going it's 80 because ... well use your imagination lol


 Maybe you have the same problem i have of getting to work late


----------

